# What I've learned so far ... w/picts!



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

So, we sat the hay feeder on the ground until my DH could get it hung up and this is what I learned... It has to be hung up or covered so they can't stand on top of the hay! I know it's not the ideal feeder and we're working on a better one - it's what I had to get started with.









Then, my daughter let my momma hen and her chick out of the rabbit hutch they are sleeping in at night (it's inside the goat/chicken run) and she left the door open. I came out a few minutes later and found a new breed of rabbit...










They'd gotten in and the door had shut behind them!

Boy - they sure do like to get into, onto, under, around everything they can. I knew that would be the case from listening to all of you but when you see it everyday it's hilarious. I just have to think like a goat now to make sure they don't get hurt!!

Chameroun was helping in the chicken coop and I turned around to find her in the nest box! That's almost two feet off the floor and only 12" high and about 22" wide!! I didn't have my camera for that one - too bad. She was laying there perfectly comfortable staring at me.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats priceless!! Aren't they the absolute most curious little critters!? Way too cute :sun:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I love the "so far" part. :ROFL: everyday is a learning experience


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:ROFL: :GAAH: :slapfloor: It's a learning curve, isn't it? LOL They are just so cute!


----------

